# Another Flashing Airbag Light



## Alt97Az (Aug 30, 2005)

The airbag light on my 1997 Altima has been flashing for about 5 months. I finally got around to bringing it to the dealership and after a $93 service charge I was informed that the airbag control unit needed to be replaced. The cost to get this replaced was 1,100. I decided to pass and started looking at some of the "Flashing Airbag Light" posts in this forum. I came across several threads that suggested pressing the door ajar button 7 times before starting the car. I tried this and after a few attempts my airbag light stopped flashing. What exactly is this doing? Will my airbag work when needed? Is this safe? The dealership made me somewhat paranoid of the airbag arbitrarily going off or not deploying when needed if I did not replace the control unit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know if this is true on all U13 Altimas, but the light on my 94 flashes to show that it is working. That is what the Nissan dealership told me.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Ever since i got my Sirius satellite radio installed mine goes off. i brought back to the pricks at Best Buy and they do not know what went wrong. It is kind of annoying. Anyone know what needs to be done?


----------



## LadyBallz (Sep 26, 2005)

well i have a 2005 altima..and i had the car a MONTH someone hit me and the airbag didnt go off when it was supposed too. 
so right now im in a dispute with Nissan about the whole thing. 
its pretty ridiculous.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

LadyBallz said:


> well i have a 2005 altima..and i had the car a MONTH someone hit me and the airbag didnt go off when it was supposed too.
> so right now im in a dispute with Nissan about the whole thing.
> its pretty ridiculous.


Airbags uh?! 
I was in my jeep, 2000 Wrangler, and i got hit by a truck on the freeway going 60 miles per hour, spun around 3 times and smashed into a median, and no F ing airbag! I see a bump on the freeway in stop and go traffic, I think it was a Ford Escort, and the airbag goes off. These dam things have a mind of there own.


----------

